# Finished my Schwinn Tiger restoration



## btaylor (Feb 20, 2017)

So a couple of months ago I posted that I would be starting my first restoration of what I believed to be a 64 Schwinn Tiger I found in my in-laws barn.

Well I am finished and pretty happy with the result.  Everything is original except the tires, chain, and bearings.  I also gave it a new paint job and found the water slide decals on Ebay.

I chose red because that's the color my son wanted.  The lighting makes it look a little pink but it is actually red.  We plan on keeping the bike so keeping the original coppertone color wasn't a necessity for me.

It rides great!

This whole experience has been very rewarding and I look forward to working on some more classic Schwinns in the future.


----------



## TRUEBLUE1981 (Feb 20, 2017)

good job!!


----------



## stoney (Feb 20, 2017)

Looks great, congrats. If you were to look for the red/white seat that should be pretty easy to find. Would really compliment you great efforts.


----------



## Big Moe (Feb 20, 2017)

Sweet Tiger, man. I still have my black 24" 1961Tiger. One of my favorite bikes. Enjoy yours.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 20, 2017)

Excellent job for your first time.


----------



## Ridge Rider (Feb 23, 2017)

I had this Blue Tiger for a while .It cleaned up nice ,rode great . One of those bikes I wish I would have kept .


----------



## Oilit (Feb 23, 2017)

Ridge Rider said:


> I had this Blue Tiger for a while .It cleaned up nice ,rode great . One of those bikes I wish I would have kept .View attachment 426400



Why not just keep them all? You can always pitch a tent in the back yard for your sleeping bag.


----------



## phantom (Feb 23, 2017)

Amazing you got those original wheels, pedals, bars and fenders to their current condition.....Nice work.


----------



## Western-Whizzer (Mar 2, 2017)

Great Job!


----------



## Jackie Treehorn (Mar 5, 2017)

beautiful !


----------

